

Show HN: My first iPhone application.  - isabre
http://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/history-today/id464451134?mt=8

======
ddagradi
A bit of design advice:

\- Remove your logo from the header. Your users already pressed the icon on
their homescreen to launch your app - they're not confused about what app
they're looking at.

\- Settle for fewer textures. You have two distinct wood textures that clash,
and paper scrolls on top of that. You can distinguish yourself without
resorting to a custom background for everything. All the texture obscures the
things users can interact with (the refresh button, the scrolls, etc).

\- Make the text bigger/make the contrast stronger. Take a look at any app you
read a lot in - the font is generally significantly bigger, and on a more
distinct background. You're trying to make it look "old" - try old parchment.
That's a much more reasonable than a wood floor for reading text.

